# Banding 2 Months Baby Cockatiel



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to purchase open leg bands for the baby cockatiels I have. They are currently 53 days old... I know I should banded them once they were 8-10 days old, however, since there is no pet store here selling the bands, so I am planning to band them now, and to purchase them over the web.

My questions are:


What is the size for baby cockatiels in this age


Is there a recommended type of bands?

Thanks,


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi When you order your rings they have to know what species of bird they are for so they can supply you with the correct size....Split rings can be fitted at any age,, That's why they're split... You will want Cockatiel size....B.J.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend banding the babies, mainly because to do so you have to use open bands and I don't personally like they. They get caught on things, can cut the bird, I just don't feel they are very safe. I would wait and get closed bands and band the next batch of babies.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i agree with roxy, open/split bands are not safe for birds, wait for the next babies and buy the closed bands for next time


----------

